# Don't Mess around With Fireworks



## Foxbat (Mar 24, 2012)

This  example of technology going wrong made me laugh.
Wasn't sure whether to stick it in this section or the games one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCzWuc_xlg8&feature=related

I've got to get me one of those


----------

